# IPad connects to WiFi but no throughput



## Alex Ethridge

Ipad 2 was working fine until we put security on the network (WPA). Now, it says it's connected but will not give any throughput.

My Samsung Galaxy Tab connects and brings up web pages just fine.

I'm not an Apple person so I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Headrush

On the iPad, did you delete the current connection and try re-connecting to the now security enabled network?


----------



## Alex Ethridge

Yes


----------



## Headrush

If you select the connection and look at the details, are the router settings, DNS settings set like you expect them and is HTTP Proxy off?


----------



## Alex Ethridge

HTTP - I've tried it at Off and Auto

She also has an IPhone at the same location and it will connect with no throughput too. I have since tried my Windows 7 laptop. It works fine.

This appears to be an Apple problem.


----------



## Headrush

You didn't answer the more important part of my question, that would help.

Do those values match the ones you are getting on your Galaxy Tab?

What iOS version?


----------



## Alex Ethridge

I looked for those settings; but, Apple uses words to refer settings that don't match the words in the Android so I wasn't sure if the settings were the same or not.

I'm not at that location at this time and I'm not sure when I'll be back again. I just set it back the way it has been for years and left as they had to be able to use it. They are wide open to anyone who gets near enough to connect.


----------



## Headrush

Alex Ethridge said:


> I looked for those settings; but, Apple uses words to refer settings that don't match the words in the Android so I wasn't sure if the settings were the same or not.


They should be called things like: *IP Adress*, *Subnet Mask*, *Router/Gateway*, *DNS*. 
These things are usually pretty standard and similarly named.
Even if the names are different, the numbers after each are always in the form of digits like so: aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd (192.168.001.168 for example)
You should be able to compare those.



Alex Ethridge said:


> I'm not at that location at this time and I'm not sure when I'll be back again. I just set it back the way it has been for years and left as they had to be able to use it. They are wide open to anyone who gets near enough to connect.


FYI: Not all routers are the same. Some have something called WPS which is a security setup system that iOS devices won't use. (Which is a good thing because it's not very good security)


----------



## Alex Ethridge

It's an old router and if I remember correctly, WPS is all it would do. That would explain the problem.

By the way, the numbers you mentioned were all the same, except for each device's individual IP of course.


----------



## AtlasG

What is the make and model of the router? I've never seen one that doesn't allow you to manually set the WPA key.


----------



## Alex Ethridge

I found a plethora of sites with thousands of posts about IOS and WiFi problems. This one on CNet.com pretty much sums up the consesus:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57521212-37/ios-6-users-continue-to-grapple-with-wi-fi-problems/

I'm beginning to think this might be an Apple problem rather than a network problem.

Is there any documentation anywhere that says definitively which encryption protocols the IPad 2 will not do?


----------



## AtlasG

Was the iPad updated to iOS 6?


----------



## Alex Ethridge

I'll get that information when I go there again.

All I know right now is that it is the IPad 2.


----------



## AtlasG

You linked to a story on Cnet about issues with iOS 6. The iPad 2 came out way before that. iOS 6 is brand new. If the iPad isn't running that, then what does the article have to do with your problem?

I have an iPad, and I don't have any problems connecting to any wireless network. I thought you said you used WPS. That's not going to work. You need to set the security manually, and then enter the key or passphrase on the iPad. I don't see why that won't work.


----------



## Headrush

AtlasG said:


> What is the make and model of the router? I've never seen one that doesn't allow you to manually set the WPA key.


It's not about being able to manually set the WPA key.
These routers tend to cause issues because of the WPS setup features they have.
You really have to make sure it is completely off. (My sister has a Dlink that had this issue)



Alex Ethridge said:


> I found a plethora of sites with thousands of posts about IOS and WiFi problems. This one on CNet.com pretty much sums up the consesus:
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57521212-37/ios-6-users-continue-to-grapple-with-wi-fi-problems/
> 
> I'm beginning to think this might be an Apple problem rather than a network problem.
> 
> Is there any documentation anywhere that says definitively which encryption protocols the IPad 2 will not do?


You will find tons of sites with WiFi reported issues, but you have to remember, they are not all the same and not necessarily your issue because it sounds the same.

From that link it does not sound like your problem.
You stated that you received the proper values for things like DNS address, etc, so the iPad is connecting and receiving these values so its not likely WPA key or anything like that.

Do you have any friends, neighbours, family that have a secured network you can try your iPad on?
This will tell you whether the issue is the iPad or the network. (I suspect you'll see it's the network.)

P.S. If possible, you should use WPA2 security over WPA.


----------



## Apple911ca

Few things might help. 

First try closing background programs or restarting ipad - both will have the same result in clearing up a potentially "stuck" process. In i06 restarting your iPad/iPhone daily will be your new best friend. 

If that does not work try to reset all settings, it will wipe weather locations, background pictures, some other minor things like that but does not delete any of your content and may fix the issue. 

If that does not work try to reset your router, sometimes routers get pissy and decide to work with some devices but not others.


----------



## Alex Ethridge

Please understand I'm not an Apple guy. I classify myself (at least) an advanced windows troubleshooter; but, when it comes to Apple, I am lost. I still haven't been back there when I could experiment with their network. It's a business and they always seem to be too busy when I have time. It may be a while before I get another chance at it. For the time being, though, they are running without security, same as they have been for at least a couple of years.


----------



## datingadviceand

I think this the *Gateway *issue*, *You'd better change it to the correct number, and What videos are you trying to watch? I got same problem when I watch the tao of badass on youtube, But I had fixed it. and Is there an issue on the video website side?


----------



## Alex Ethridge

> and What videos are you trying to watch?


Videos?


----------

